# Can anyone identify what kind of 4" sewer pipe this is for over 50 years ago?



## Cassix (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Asbestos cement pipe.

how did you cut that??


----------



## Cassix (Jan 2, 2021)

Makes sense while im inhaling all the dust as i cut it. Can i grind it down so my fernco will fit it?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Cassix said:


> View attachment 126794
> View attachment 126795
> View attachment 126796


I have run into this used on water heater vent pipes from years ago,you can't drill it or cut it,it's some tough stuff but very good stuff,I had to put a roof cap on a water heater vent one time and got there and it had this pipe ran for the vent,could not get a screw to go in the pipe so we put some high temp silicone on cap and stuck it into the pipe,still there today


----------



## Cassix (Jan 2, 2021)

90630" said:


> Asbestos cement pipe.
> 
> how did you cut that??


Carbide sawzall blade


----------



## Cassix (Jan 2, 2021)

Cassix said:


> Carbide sawzall blade


I didnt use any water, wish i had now


----------



## Cassix (Jan 2, 2021)

T b; this was used as the lateral on a million dollar home. Homeowners decided to plant two fir trees directly on top of the pipe about 30 years ago. The pipe was still in excellent shape


----------



## Cassix (Jan 2, 2021)

after


----------



## Cassix (Jan 2, 2021)

Before, during and after


----------



## Cassix (Jan 2, 2021)

the crack the started it all


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Cassix said:


> ......after



You're burying abs AND you *refuse to do a proper intro?*

I have no use for you.


----------



## Cassix (Jan 2, 2021)

I did an intro yesterday


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Cassix said:


> I did an intro yesterday


And we all nicely told you it was too short, which you ignored.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Why would you use abs in this application? Not only is it an inferior material, it costs more and is harder to cut than pvc. The only time I ever use it is when there’s already abs and there’s a valid reason not to use a mechanical coupling.

edit:
on another note I have never seen asbestos cement.Not in Wichita or in Louisiana. I’m curious is the od the same as clay? Or is it different enough that a clay to plastic fernco won’t work? Just in case I ever do run into it. I have run into some weird materials before but have always been able to use standard ferncos. One of the weirdest materials I’ve run into was a green fiberglass like material (not sdr35) it did have an atsm number but I don’t remember what it was and at the time never bothered to look it up. It had the same od as clay and 4” pvc fit snugly inside. Like a 10’ long coupling.


----------

